# How safe is stuff like triazicide?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I now have grandkids who are getting old enough to play outside and run around the yard and have always had problems with ants. I have a friend who uses the Spectricide Triazicide broadcasted onto his yard and does not have any signs of ants.

How safe are products like this for kids playing in the yard? rolling around in the grass, etc!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Any pesticide that is designed to kill is not to be taken lightly. I personally use the stuff 3 times a year. I have a daughter and 4 dogs. Always wear a mask and eye protection and make sure its not windy. It will blow everywhere. This will get all over your clothes and shoes. After I apply it, I take my leaf blower and blow off all surfaces including the playground and patio.I run my sprinkler right after I apply to help it settle into the canopy. I will run my sprinkler at 4 hours, 8 hours and 12 hours for short intervals (10 minutes each ) to dissolve it and let it soak into the ground but not wash it away. It works great. Takes care of the tics, Japanese beetles and army worms as well as ants. My daughter can play in the grass after 24 hours and I have inspected it for any residue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's an alternative you might consider.

I started to use EcoLogic Lawn & Yard Insect Killer Granular2 this past year, specifically for ticks. It's labeled to also kill ants. I normally put it down over the whole yard, but can be applied just as a perimeter application.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

On the flip side, remember it's also not safe for kids to get bitten over and over by ants, wasps, zika carrying mosquitos, etc.


----------

